# Wooster Chinex or Purdy Chinex Brushes



## jack pauhl

I know many guys like the nylon Chinex brushes. I'm curious what you use them for?

Are you using them for oil or acrylics or both? 
Are you using them for general painting or only certain things? If certain things, what?
Are you using them inside or outside or both?
Which one are you using? Purdy's or Woosters or maybe Corona?


----------



## ProWallGuy

I use the Corona Chinex brushes for BM Waterborne SI on trim. They rock!
Never tried them on a 'wall' paint yet, but I shipped one up to Scott in Vermont and he said he would try it on the wall. Maybe he can add something about them here.


----------



## Workaholic

I am using them for wall paint and the seem great. Only been using theem for a short time now so i am not through testing them. 
Oh It is the corona's I am using.


----------



## chrisn

I use the Corona Chinex brushes for BM Waterborne SI on trim. 

me too


----------



## MAK-Deco

i have used them for WB trim paint as well, all tho I think a 100% nylon softer brush seems to lay it off better. I have used Chinex for walls and like the way they clean up but went back to something a little stiffer.

We used them recently for WB Clear and we like it for that as well.

I have to be the azz here Jack you looking for an endorsement deal with Wooster for there chinex


----------



## WisePainter

Corona Bronson champagne bristle all the way for anything WB.


----------



## jack pauhl

MAK-Deco said:


> i have used them for WB trim paint as well, all tho I think a 100% nylon softer brush seems to lay it off better. I have used Chinex for walls and like the way they clean up but went back to something a little stiffer.
> 
> We used them recently for WB Clear and we like it for that as well.
> 
> I have to be the azz here Jack you looking for an endorsement deal with Wooster for there chinex


I was impressed at how fast and easy they clean up, what a time saver. Not looking for any endorsement, I recently spent some time with the Wooster Chinex brush recall reading on forums how guys liked them so I was just wondering what they are used for.


----------



## MDRocket

E&J's nothing more nothing less


----------



## jack pauhl

Workaholic said:


> I am using them for wall paint and the seem great. Only been using theem for a short time now so i am not through testing them.
> Oh It is the corona's I am using.


Have you tried Chinex with both flat and eggshell wall paint?


----------



## MAK-Deco

I did by the way like the Corona better then Wooster... maybe cause Corona's are 100% DuPont chinex not sure...


----------



## jack pauhl

MAK-Deco said:


> I did by the way like the Corona better then Wooster... maybe cause Corona's are 100% DuPont chinex not sure...


I dunno. The Wooster is 100% Chinex too both are 5/8 thick but it could come down to the taper and difference in the plug size. Did the Corona feel fuller to you?


----------



## MAK-Deco

could be, but Dupont invented the Chinex bristle and I was told that only Corona's were using it. and the other were a knock off.. i guess the Wooster still seems a little stiffer than the Corona's


----------



## Workaholic

jack pauhl said:


> Have you tried Chinex with both flat and eggshell wall paint?


Yep. They were good for both for me. I like a stiffer brush for walls also but I have enjoyed using these chinex and will keep doing so intill I find a reason not to.


----------



## painttofish

I've found that they turn into mops after moderate use. They seem to not hold their form when painting over time. I love them for exterior trim work on hot summer days because of their exceptional cleanup. I can only speak for the Corona.


----------



## jack pauhl

MAK-Deco said:


> could be, but Dupont invented the Chinex bristle and I was told that only Corona's were using it. and the other were a knock off.. i guess the Wooster still seems a little stiffer than the Corona's


I suspect it maybe a difference between Chinex and ChinexQ as well. Its unclear to me which brush has which type of filament. Here are the two types of Chinex and the handle from the Wooster Chinex brush. 

Chinexq










Chinex


----------



## MAK-Deco

the only difference than is Coronas say 100% Dupont Chinex. So would the Wooster be a blend or two different types?


----------



## jack pauhl

MAK-Deco said:


> the only difference than is Coronas say 100% Dupont Chinex. So would the Wooster be a blend or two different types?


LOL, MAK you sound like me trying to find out information when I do a brush review. Its funny how these brush manufacturers do not want to discuss in too much detail how a brush is made in any detail. You'll notice on websites the brush details are all vague. Frustrates the hell out of me trying to figure it out. Even when they do offer up some info it questionable if its the honest truth, more likely has some truth to it.

Im guessing the Wooster has some Q because I have a filament that got damaged on my Wooster Chinex and its my understanding this happens with Q

Dead center near ferrule


----------



## chrisn

Im guessing 

Sooo, you actually admit to not knowing it all?? :laughing:


----------



## Workaholic

If you print anything I said I want half a box of the brushes they send you.


----------



## WhyDoILiketoPaint

I have had both the BM Chinex (Wooster) brushes as well as the Coronas. The Corona outperforms the BM brushes easily. I found that I can cut more efficiently with the Corona 2.5" Excaliber brush than with the BM 3 inch flat brush. The BM brush is also softer than the Corona. Both brands clean up the same, quick and easy.

I have used them for oil primers, acrylic and elastomeric exteriors, and latex inside. Just finished a few rooms with SW Cashmere Low lustre and it spread the paint like butter. The trim was SW Superpaint.

I will be using the Silver Tips I just picked up on sale in the next few rooms to see how they work. I was trained on Chinex brushes and have used them for virtually every paint I have spread so far. They are far superior than any other blend brushes I have used but they were generally Purdy's, which I think are wimpy. I also bought a BM 65125 to for comparison as well.


----------



## Gotdibz

I use A lot of the Corona Chinex, The excalibur and the miniPro BOSS.

I use them on Benjamin Moore Satin Impervo Paint.

They hold a good amount of paint.
and they clean up really nice, after a few hours of use i give it quick a dip in thinner to remove any of the paint build up and back to work. 
They are long lasting brushes if you keep them clean.


----------

